# gheenoe for gigging



## PELAGIC 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Does anyone use a gheenoe to gig from or have any experience with one? Have a chance to get one cheap and wondered what you guys thought. It will be used mainly in the shallow back areas. Its the 15' 6" classic


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

If it will float in skinny water and it's staple enough for you to stand up and gig fish without falling out. then go for it.






However I don't think it would be worth a sh&t for me to Flounder out because my ass would fall out.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

You should have no problems whatsoever gigging out of a gheenoe classic, I gigged out of a 13' last year with no problems and the classic is twice as stable.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yea I agree with Flounder above. That one is easy to pole too. I miss the days of having a small boat. My 18 footer is too big to pole. But I can put 4 250 pound men on the bow and keep on gigging in a foot of water. But thats why I got a 82 lb thrust trolling motor.


----------



## PELAGIC 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Well i got it for $200 plus a bunch of fiberglass materials the guy planned on customizing it with. Shes in my workshop and gonna have some cosmetic surgery to fit the needs of my shallow water adventures. Eyeing a 15 hp tohatsu tiller for power, small poling platform and front deck for gigging with removable casting platform maybe. Lights im still in the air about. ( led..halogen..etc )Ive got some busy nights ahead of me but fun im sure. Pics will follow


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

PELAGIC 1 said:


> Well i got it for $200 plus a bunch of fiberglass materials the guy planned on customizing it with. Shes in my workshop and gonna have some cosmetic surgery to fit the needs of my shallow water adventures. Eyeing a 15 hp tohatsu tiller for power, small poling platform and front deck for gigging with removable casting platform maybe. Lights im still in the air about. ( led..halogen..etc )Ive got some busy nights ahead of me but fun im sure. Pics will follow


Well....whats she lookin like now?


----------

